# Having to restart NetworkManager every time aftr starting up

## TimeManx

Hi, after starting my computer, I have to always restart NetworkManager to connect to the internet.  It's a manually configured connection.

It's already present in rc-update 

```
TIMEMANX-PC ~ # rc-update show

       NetworkManager |      default                 

                acpid |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

           fbcondecor |      default                 

                 fsck | boot                         

              hddtemp |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

                 udev |      default                 

       udev-postmount | boot default                 

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default
```

Here's my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
routes_eth0=( "default via 172.18.63.1" )

enable_ipv6_eth0="false"

dns_servers_eth0="172.16.0.1 202.54.9.23"

config_eth0=( "172.18.63.27/25" )

auto_eth0="true"
```

Here's the part of /var/log/messages:

```
Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [    6.207911] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [    6.207934] r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [    6.207958] r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [    6.208017] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [    6.208174] 8139too: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [    6.208189] 8139too 0000:03:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [    6.208473] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc9000003e000, 00:1f:d0:55:d4:1e, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 44

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [    6.209066] 8139too 0000:03:01.0: eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd600, 00:00:00:00:00:00, IRQ 19

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [    9.171015] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [    9.171020] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [    9.171183] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.2.0) is starting...

Dec  4 23:59:56 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Can't open /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf for wireless security

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (eth0) = 802-3-ethernet

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:eth0, id:System (eth0), uuid: f3f8b0a6-0bb0-2b7b-9d30-b18634ddb983

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified eth0:1

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Hostname updated to: TIMEMANX-PC

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initialzation complete!

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Loaded plugin ifnet: (C) 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation, Inc. To report bugs please use bugs.gentoo.org with [networkmanager] or [qiaomuf] prefix.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (12213648) ... get_connections.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (12213648) connections count: 1

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: claim_connection: assertion `nm_connection_get_path (NM_CONNECTION (connection)) == NULL' failed

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ... 

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    keyfile:     error: File is empty

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> trying to start the modem manager...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC dbus[2207]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ModemManager' (using servicehelper)

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'r8169' ifindex: 3)

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): now managed

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <error> [1323023397.103734] [nm-device-ethernet.c:752] real_update_permanent_hw_address(): (eth1): unable to read permanent MAC address (error 0)

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth1): carrier is OFF

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth1): new Ethernet device (driver: '8139too' ifindex: 4)

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth1): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth1): now managed

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth1): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth1): bringing up device.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth1): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> NetworkManager is running with OpenRC...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC modem-manager[2310]: <info>  ModemManager (version 0.5) starting...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC dhcpcd[2173]: no interfaces have a carrier

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC dhcpcd[2173]: forked to background, child pid 2382

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: waiting for carrier

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC dhcpcd[2382]: eth1: waiting for carrier

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <warn> bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> modem-manager is now available

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [   10.963172] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [   10.963430] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: carrier acquired

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 20)

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'carrier-changed') [20 30 40]

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'System (eth0)'.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection 'System (eth0)'

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Dec  4 23:59:57 TIMEMANX-PC dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: checking for 169.254.80.115

Dec  4 23:59:58 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Clearing nscd hosts cache.

Dec  4 23:59:58 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> (eth0): device state change: ip-config -> activated (reason 'none') [70 100 0]

Dec  4 23:59:58 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Policy set 'System (eth0)' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Dec  4 23:59:58 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) successful, device activated.

Dec  4 23:59:58 TIMEMANX-PC NetworkManager[2299]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Dec  4 23:59:58 TIMEMANX-PC dbus[2207]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Dec  4 23:59:59 TIMEMANX-PC dbus[2207]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Dec  5 00:00:03 TIMEMANX-PC dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.80.115

Dec  5 00:00:07 TIMEMANX-PC kernel: [   21.026020] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Dec  5 00:00:08 TIMEMANX-PC dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease
```

Why did dhcpcd set the ip to 169.254.80.115?

----------

## comprookie2000

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Here's my /etc/conf.d/net: 
> 
> 

 

NetworkManager does not use /etc/conf.d/net

This guide is pretty good, I just used it to set-up NetworkManager on a GNOME3 install.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager

If you want to use /etc/conf.d/net then remove NetworkManager or remove it from the default runlevel.

if you want to use NetworkManager then you need to stop openrc from starting net services.

/etc/rc.conf

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

----------

## TimeManx

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> NetworkManager does not use /etc/conf.d/net

 

The NetworkManager applet itself stores the configuration in /etc/conf.d/net if it's used to edit the connection settings.

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> /etc/rc.conf
> 
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

 

RC_PLUG_SERVICES was present in /etc/conf.d/rc in now deprecated baselayout-1.

/etc/rc.conf contains rc_hotplug. I did rc_hotplug="!net.*" but net.lo is still being started.

Actually the problem seems to be that netmount which is started before NetworkManager also starts dhcpcd. dhcpcd doesn't look at /etc/conf.d/net.

I could solve the problem by creating a script in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d to start netmount when NetworkManger brings an interface up.

```
#!/bin/sh

INTERFACE=$1 # The interface which is brought up or down

STATUS=$2 # The new state of the interface

case "$STATUS" in

    'up') # $INTERFACE is up

   exec /etc/init.d/netmount start

   ;;

    'down') # $INTERFACE is down

   # Check for active interface and down if no one active

   if [ ! `nm-tool|grep State|cut -f2 -d' '` = "connected" ]; then

      exec /etc/init.d/netmount stop

   fi

   ;;

esac
```

I would still like to know if there are better alternatives since I never had to do this before. I can't figure out what changed.

EDIT: Forget everything. All of this was happening just because netmount's net dependency wasn't being satisfied, so it was starting up dhcpcd. Adding net.lo to the default runlevel fixed everything.

----------

